# Pork Loin,How Long?



## beavercreek (Mar 30, 2012)

I have mes 30 and want to do a 5lb. pork loin. If I have the temp. at 250, about how long would it take to get to 150 degrees inside temp.  Also should I put water or other liquid in the water pan?  I will be using Jeffs rub on it also.  Thanks.


----------



## alelover (Mar 30, 2012)

Around 4-5 hours. But your mileage may vary. Go by temp not by time.


----------



## woundedyak (Mar 30, 2012)

Stick a temp gauge in your loin. Once it hits 150! your done


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 30, 2012)

It all depends on how thick it is. As was mentioned the only true way to know it's done is to make sure you go by internal temp.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 30, 2012)

At 250*F, I thinking 30-40 minutes a Pound to 145-150*F...Don't forget to rest it 30 minutes. You can put some Celery, Carrots and Onion in a drip pan under the pork with 4Cups of Chix Broth a Bay leaf and a pinch of Thyme. Make some Au Jus or Gravy while the Meat rests...JJ


----------

